
Reddit adds chat rooms for subreddits - aspenmayer
https://www.engadget.com/reddit-chat-rooms-for-subreddits-160023293.html
======
aspenmayer
‘Called “Start Chatting,” it randomly matches small groups of up to seven
users in a given subreddit who want to chat and creates a group thread where
they can exchange messages, share posts or swap GIFs.‘

“Start Chatting is a new feature that matches you with other redditors who
have similar interests as you and want to chat too. To get started, visit a
community you’d like to chat about and select the Start Chatting button.“ [0]

[0][https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/using-
reddit/chat/s...](https://www.reddithelp.com/en/categories/using-
reddit/chat/start-chatting)

